# Main > General Discussion >  March Maps

## kmelion

So, I have started something on my blog and am hoping it could extend out to other blogs and, most importantly, to this community. On Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays I am posting a new map and explaining it a bit. What I was thinking when I drew it up or what specific rooms are for. Anyone who wants to check it out can find it here Anyone who would like to participate, we could link each others sites, and talk about it here. I hope this makes sense, I have to head to work soon. Take care, and happy mapping!

----------


## kmelion

Here is the final March Map Random Encounters(from Ohio): March Maps, round thirteen
Let me know what you guys think, and feel free to check the rest out? Take care all!

----------

